# ........



## Master of Blades (Aug 18, 2002)

Dont know why but I foun this amusing. Stare at it for a while and I think you will at least smile!


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 18, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


just like nsync


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 18, 2002)

OMG LOL!


----------



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2002)

Now THAT was funny!!

:rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2002)

hehe. that gif is just WRONG. 

I showed it to my five year old cousin. he stuck his lip out and said "spiderman doesn't dance."  I know better than to argue with a five year old.


----------



## Roland (Aug 26, 2002)

.....who can identify the other characters?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 27, 2002)

The Robot looks like ZOLTRON from an old cartoon series.  One of the first Transformer type cartoons 5 vehicles making one big robot.  Like power rangers.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 27, 2002)

hehe. My little bro and I were huge Voltron fans when we were little!


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 27, 2002)

The robot is Great Mazinger or Mazinger Z.  *Old* Japanese cartoon and manga from waaaaaay back.

Cthulhu


----------



## tonbo (Aug 30, 2002)

I actually have a Mazinger plastic robot from my childhood.  The thing stands probably two feet tall, and it used to shoot plastic missles from its hands.

That thing was the COOLEST when I was a kid......but I never knew just who the heck "Mazinger" was....

Now, not only do I know who he is, I've seen him dance....hehe....

Peace--


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

I wonder if we can make them do the "YMCA" like the Village People


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I wonder if we can make them do the "YMCA" like the Village People *



Oh Help~!! Not the Village People~!!!
I swear we have  that whole crew at our school.. ~!!


----------

